# 2011 335d 156K engine malfunction light and low power



## Sushiholic (Apr 27, 2015)

I had that light come on on the freeway, light incline.
had the following codes
P0299 - turbo underboost
P2457 - EGR cooling circuit related
P203A - DEF related
P0112 - intake airtemp low input
P209F - DEF related
Cleared codes and went for a spin. same issue uphill

now only P0112 and P0299 came back. Any ideas here ?
ob


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

could be a whole host of things....sounds like egr valve...unfortunately, you are past the miles of the extended life warranty (ELW) that BMW issued for the egr valve.


----------



## Sushiholic (Apr 27, 2015)

*replaced temp sensor*

Replaced the temp sensor, that did not fix the problem. 
Ironically my GL 320cdi has an EGR problem as well..... at 215K miles ugggghhhh


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Have the vac hoses been replaced at all yet? Also most of those codes will be solved by a full delete.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Sushiholic said:


> Replaced the temp sensor, that did not fix the problem.
> Ironically my GL 320cdi has an EGR problem as well..... at 215K miles ugggghhhh


 u cant complain u havent been getting some good miles out of those cars...again, egr valve


----------

